# Reluctant to Pet



## BarkingPup (May 16, 2009)

Does anyone else have a reluctance to pet other people's cats?

I love cats, I adooore cats, and every time I go to someone else's house I go straight for the furballs. However, now that my cats are on the raw diet and their fur is so plush, soft, and velvety I have developed a reluctance to touch other people's cats. Mainly because their coats are terrible! Stringy, greasy, dirty, rough it's just... ew!

I have one friend whose cat is fat and he doesn't properly clean himself so I get black fingers after I've pet him. I feel bad because he loves me and gets excited when I show up but his fur is just gross. Some cats are worse than others but the really bad ones I have to force myself to shower love on (and usually it's a focus on the head and neck areas instead of full petting). 

So, does anyone else have this problem or is it just me?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

That's not a problem I have, nor have I found that cats not on a raw diet have stringy, greasy, dirty rough coats that make them somehow repulsive.


----------



## BarkingPup (May 16, 2009)

Raw wasn't really the focus, more of cats on bad diets. If the diet is good, awesome, or even okay I've noticed a marked difference in coat texture and feel. My friends cat is on no name grocery store brand and his coat is one of the worst I've ever felt. Probably not helped by his obesity... 

I've house sat for people whose cat's fur had that same greasy texture. Can't remember what it was being fed, though. A guy I housecleaned for had two cats and both were fed a no name brand and their coats were gross as well.

I wasn't trying to say that cats not on raw have disgusting coats. I've just noticed that, once I switched to raw their was a marked improvement in their coats. You'd probably get the same result if you switched to high quality wet/dry but the only experience I've had was with the raw diet.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

My girls are on raw too, and yes I've noticed a considerable difference in their coats...shinier, healthier, and softer. But I don't have a problem petting any cat, no matter their diet...I can tell the difference whether they are on low-quality or high-quality diets now, but I can not and will not pass up any opportunity to pet a cat (or dog) _regardless of diet_.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

My girls are on a wet/dry diet... and I can quite honestly say that their coats are gorgeous- fluffy, thick, soft and shiny. Whilst there has been an improvement since we started feeding Origen, especially with one of my girls, I certainly wouldn't describe myself as being repulsed by touching them before, or any other cat- regardless of diet, matting or even if they've just rolled over in mud!

I'd also never pass on an opportunity to give a cat a cuddle.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Unlike most cat lovers, I can't get too up-close and personal with other people's cats because of my allergies. My Bengals have no effect on my allergies what so ever, but your average cat causes a pretty bad reaction (itchy eyes, sneezing, sometimes wheezing). However, I usually can't resist petting them at arm's length, but I usually will not allow said cat to hunker down on my lap and wave their tail in front my nose. I also have to wash my hands before touching my face or else that causes the same problems. 

Sadly, allergy meds either knock me out, make me certifiably crazy, or make me completely manic. For example, Claritan made me bounce off the walls all day. I literally could not sit still. When I tried Allegra, I don't remember ANYTHING that happened that day. Apparently, I was musing about the meaning of everything all day and I was not making any sense. I'm surprised that someone didn't take me to the school nurse. I got strange looks all week for that one. Last but not least, Benedryl, I can take this only if I can sleep after I take it. It turns me into a zombie.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Same problem, different reasons. I'm a pretty serious germaphobe so unless I *KNOW* the kitty has had it's shots and is healthy I kind of shy away from anything more than a polite stroke hello.... then I feel like a surgeon after scrubbing. I can't wait to get home and wash before I touch MOwMOw.  If I know the cat and know it's healthy I'm all about the cuddling and petting.

In fact just two days ago I had the local TNR lady here to pick up some cans of leftover cat food MowMOw was allergic too (I had a case leftover) and I cringed the moment she touched him. If I could have rubbed him down with Purell I would have.  Also to make things worse she used my bathroom *cringe*. It's nothing against her of course, I'm just really compulsive about that stuff.


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

I know what you mean. I have friends with a cat who is really fat and doesn't clean herself, and her coat is really frizzy and matted. It's nothing against them- they actually bathe her once every two weeks because she doesn't clean her privates area and she gets really dirty and greasy. And she always eats the other cat's food. The other cat's also kind of fat, doesn't clean himself, same diet, but his fur is really silky. They both also just really smell bad, and when I was last over at their place, you could smell the cats whenever they walked by you, and it was pretty gross.

I'm so glad that my cats are good about cleaning themselves and each other, and that they're still able to reach! I have no reservations about burying my face in my cats' fur and snuggling them, other than the allergic reaction I get 5 minutes later.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I think I have the opposite problem, I try to pet every single cat I see and meet on the streets. If I'm running low on time I have to purposefully keep telling myself do not stop and pet that cat. Especially some of the scraggly looking cats. Some are so starved for attention, and I often wonder how much positive cuddles a cat like that gets. I guess it makes me feel like maybe I've been a bright spot in a little kitties day. I have to keep hand sanitizer on me when I go out, I just can't help myself and I don't want to bring anything home


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

MowMow said:


> Same problem, different reasons. I'm a pretty serious germaphobe so unless I *KNOW* the kitty has had it's shots and is healthy I kind of shy away from anything more than a polite stroke hello.... then I feel like a surgeon after scrubbing. I can't wait to get home and wash before I touch MOwMOw.  If I know the cat and know it's healthy I'm all about the cuddling and petting.
> 
> In fact just two days ago I had the local TNR lady here to pick up some cans of leftover cat food MowMOw was allergic too (I had a case leftover) and I cringed the moment she touched him. If I could have rubbed him down with Purell I would have.  Also to make things worse she used my bathroom *cringe*. It's nothing against her of course, I'm just really compulsive about that stuff.


 
Yes, I'm kind of a germ freak too, except when it comes to petting cats. I'll pet any cat that wants to be petted. And I'll clean up any cat mess. But people germs and people messes, no. 

I can't say I have much experience with cats that smell or have unhealthy fur. I have run across friendly tom cats that were a little strong smelling. 

Off-topic: Does anyone remember the Seinfeld episode where Elaine's boyfriend David Putty admitted he was a recovering germaphobe? He wore something around his neck with a little symbol on it - "a germ," he explained.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Like Nicole, I want to pet pretty much any cat, any chance I get!


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

Same here. Heck one of my best friends lives in the apartment next to be....this is what he has. I love to cuddle them.



















I will pet ANY cat.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I'll pet every cat that want affection. The only thing that _really_ repulses me is a longhaired cat who's full of mats. I really feel sorry for it. But I always wash my hands as soon as I come in the house if I've touched cats or dogs _before_ handling my own. (same goes after grocery shopping and before I put away groceries---just read today a news item found e-coli on 50% of handles of grocery carts! eeeew! :shock::yikes )

E. coli found on 50 percent of shopping carts - Health - Kids and parenting - msnbc.com

Love the brown tabby flooofies!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Greenport ferals said:


> Yes, I'm kind of a germ freak too, except when it comes to petting cats. I'll pet any cat that wants to be petted. And I'll clean up any cat mess. But people germs and people messes, no.


YES. I can clean any animal mess you throw at me (heck the other day Samantha threw up all her dinner of raw chicken and liver...that was fun and not very pretty...), but people messes are a no-go zone for me. When I'm at work and someone comes up to tell me that something is 'wrong' with one of the toilets in one of the bathrooms, I get this sick feeling in my stomach almost immediately...and then I try to find someone else to take care of it. XD 

The worst was when I worked in WI, and this little kid had just finished eating...and promptly threw up all underneath their table...on carpet. The parents just sat there, didn't even try to clean up after their kid (and never thanked me once after I did). I was gagging the whole time I had to clean it up, actually threw up myself in the bathroom afterwards, and washed my hands more times than I could count. I still felt dirty and gross, and thinking about it now gives me the heebie-jeebies.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm a sympathetic vomiter. I can't see it, hear it or smell it. I'm ok with hairballs and basics but if he brings up something smelly.....it makes for an ugly day.

Brianna - I remember working in a kitchen store out of college and a woman had a small toy dog with her. She put it on the floor to check out and I kept smelling something AWFUL and when I leaned over to look down her little monster had diarrhea all OVER the floor in front of the counter. She never blinked or offered to clean it up. Just walked out. The 4 of us working had to do 'Rock Paper Scissors' and thank GOD I won.  Time for a cig break!


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

On my parents first date my father made my mom spaghetti. Ironically she got sick shortly afterwords and started vomiting. I guess she was really bad sick, and he spent that first week of their dating staying with her cause he was worried (she said she was so sick she couldn't leave the couch) and cleaning up her vomit cause she couldn't make it to the bathroom. It's no wonder she fell head over heels for him fast


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I kind of get what you mean - my two have really soft hair and clean -- when I go to my one friends place her two cats have more rough hair - it's not as much fun to stroke them but I do because I know they love it so much.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Nope, can't say that it bothers me. But, this is coming from the girl who insists on cuddling and holding the ringworm kittens while my co-workers keep a wide berth. Can't help it. They need love too!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Every cat needs love. I will pet each and every one of them regardless of diet. Nutmeg has the softest fur I have ever felt- even when she only eats dry "bad" food.


Digikid- those cats are ADORABLE!!


----------



## BarkingPup (May 16, 2009)

Ah, sorry for vanishing like that. A pipe explosion leaked water on our router and we had to order a new one. 

I'm glad to see other people have noticed/have the same aversion. Regarding allergies; I've noticed that when the cat is really dirty and washing doesn't take off all the dirt I have a worse reaction later. 

I try not to deprive cats of love (especially ones whom I know are starving for it) but sometimes, it's hard to justify it when the allergy attack hits a couple minutes later. I can't take medication for them (other than the inhaler) because, in order to sleep at night, I take a 24hr aerius before bed :/


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Lol omg Luke, that's so cute. I've always wanted a skunk as a pet.
If their scent glands were removed, that is.. cause I don't wanna be skunk-i-fied. :/


----------

